# Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

With the cold weather we have been having lately one can dream it is not far away from little poles and propane heaters!!!! :beer:


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm with ya. Just the other day I was going over my ice gear. I would say that I cant wait but I can. The waterfowl hunting is just starting to get good. Our luck though is that when the lakes freeze over two days later we will get 6 inches of snow. Never fails.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ohhhh yeah!!! It's comin, it's comin!!! Can't wait for it!

Right now, NDWF is selling tickets for a raffle. Brand new 8" stealth auger, 3-man flipover and FL-18 (or $1000 gift card at Sportsman's Warehouse). I have a book of tickets for sale, and I'm scared I might buy all ten of them. :lol:

I've gotta set down and check my tip-up lines, my tackle boxes and tie up some teeny nymphs for ice fishing. I'd like to get into that micro-fishing for perch, crappie and bluegill, with those marmyska rods.

I never got skunked last year...that'll be tough to repeat! Caught rainbows and a sucker thru the ice (first for both). Had a few great days of perch and pike fishing, and a good night of crappie angling. Already looking forward to it. Things should ice up fast with this stretch of water-cooling weather!

Anyone buy the new Vexilar yet???


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm getting geared up and ready to rock. After I've tagged out on deer all energy will be toward ice fishing...and maybe a yote or two. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thin sheath of ice was forming on the Sheyenne this morning and is still there this afternoon! Tick...tock...tick...tock


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The Jim River was froze all the way across by Oakes tonight!!


----------

